# R32 brakes squeak while driving



## N204life (Aug 7, 2003)

So i just got new mintex pads for my r32 brakes on my 93 rado because the front drivers side squeaked like crazy all the time and i figured it was cause the pads were low. So long story short put new pads in the front w/ brake squeak grease and all that stuff, bleed the brakes and what not. Now still the brakes squeak like crazy when driving and get really loud when taking a left turn and immediately go away when applying pressure to the brakes. It seems to not be a constant squeak it seems to do it about every 3/4 rotation of the rotor.
So my only solution i thought was the piston clips on the back on the inner pads rubbing inside the piston. Has that ever been a problem with anyone else?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Squeal which goes away from applying the brakes is a pad stability issue, apply the brakes, pad becomes stable, no vibration aka noise. You probably need to replace the retaining clips, or bend them... clean any corrosion off of the brkt etc... reinstall with grease...... 
you get the idea :thumbup:


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

The other thing you can try is swapping directions on the pads. In other words, switch the pads between the right and left sides of the car to reverse the direction the pads rub against the rotors.


----------

